
30 Ways to Promote your Web App with Little or No Money - blader
http://www.robertoalamos.com/30-ways-to-promote-your-web-application-with-little-or-no-money
======
euccastro
FWIW, if I was starting a web app, I would focus on polishing the product
based on the feedback of the users I have, to try and maximize
conversion/retention rather than exposure.

In my first round of customers I'd look for feedback. I'd make more of a
personal introduction; for example, post (with my real name and full
disclosure) in some forums that have the demographics I want. Customers you
get from press releases are less likely to bother and tell you what made them
discard you.

When the time comes to scale up, I would still spend as much of my time
improving/polishing the app (p.s.: and the overall experience around it) as I
have feedback to act upon. Word of mouth will make you or kill you.

------
BrandonM
Perhaps I'm too simple-minded, but paying bloggers to talk about your site
just sits wrong with me. I thought that part of the reason blogging has become
so popular is because the traditional media outlets were getting to be too
influenced by money and politics, so blogs were inherently more honest and
interesting. To see some of the same practices occurring in blogs spells
decline in my opinion; if enough of them succumb to these mechanisms, blogging
will lose its credibility or honesty just as other media outlets have.

</rant>

I still thought the article had some good suggestions, and I'll be sure to
keep it in mind when launching my own site.

~~~
rjam
That's completely true. I also like the blogosphere more than normal news
because bloggers are more credible. Anyway, I'm also happy good bloggers can
monetize their work by doing payed reviews and I'll continue to be happy as
long as they keep the responsibility to write honest reviews, that can
disagree with the product/service/business reviewed.

Besides that, you will be always able to find honest bloggers who will write
this reviews in a responsible way, why? because there a lot more bloggers than
news channels ;)

------
blader
It's a damn good list to use when you're jump starting your user base. I could
have really used this recently.

------
dpapathanasiou
FWIW, here's a contradictory take, also seen on YC news recently:
<http://blog.tomevslin.com/2007/01/web_20_greater_.html>

------
jamiequint
31\. complete step 13 then submit to demomyapp.com

~~~
staunch
You keep promoting your site (and without disclosure here) but it still lacks
even the functionality of actually accepting submissions, among other basics.

If it was actually useful I'd make submissions and promote the site myself.

